# Southland season premier Tuesday 1/4/2011



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad to see "Southland" returning on TNT. We just got caught up and plan not to season shift.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

A great start to the new season -- glad to have this show back. :up:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone else still watching? Great show.



Spoiler



wow, I didn't see that one coming. He'll be missed.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my God!!! I so thought his wife had a miscarriage in the opening scene. So not expected. And I feel cheated. I LOVED that actor.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, there was a lot of "oh no's" in our household. And though it didn't involve a shooting, it was a little tough to take after this past weekend.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Spoiler



So does anyone know what happened, why they killed him off? This is like the third show where hes been killed. So sad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I recommend reading this article (contains spoilers for those who did not see the 1/25/2011 episode) if you want to learn more.

But the actor is a regular on another show.

With all that said, "Southland" is a truly excellent show IMHO.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Phrelin. That was helpful. But I must be one of 10 people who do not watch True Blood. My husband has been bugging me for months to watch it since I liked Moonlight and I enjoy Vampire Diaries. This might be the push I needed to start catching the series from Hulu. BTW - I hate Tammi!! But the actress is obviously good to engender those feelings in the audience.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So what did you guys think of tonights season finale? I liked it. I hope they renew it.

BTW, did anyone noticed the D* slimline dish on the roof?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> So what did you guys think of tonights season finale? I liked it. I hope they renew it.
> 
> BTW, did anyone noticed the D* slimline dish on the roof?


I thought it was a good season finale, and yeah I noticed the dish. If TNT needs a budget cut to renew it, looks like they've set up that potential through cast changes. So I'm hopeful.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I thought it was a good season finale, and yeah I noticed the dish. If TNT needs a budget cut to renew it, looks like they've set up that potential through cast changes. So I'm hopeful.


Who else do you think is leaving?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Who else do you think is leaving?


We've enjoyed _Southland_ immensely. I don't remember which network dumped it on TNT, but they certainly made a terrible mistake.

Rich


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Same here. Terrific show. 

Tried watching "Chicago Code", 3 different episodes. Just can't get into it. It lacks a certain "realness"?

I think it was NBC who gave up on Southland. What a mistake. I stopped watching "Harry's Law" after 3 episodes also. Liked some of the writing, but the political tone from the bench started nauseating me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1980ws said:


> Same here. Terrific show.
> 
> Tried watching "Chicago Code", 3 different episodes. Just can't get into it. It lacks a certain "realness"?


I kinda like it, but it seems to be looking for a proper story line. I really liked Jason Clarke in _Brotherhood_. I don't like the role Jennifer Beals plays, that's a bit unbelievable for a Chicago based crime show. I'll watch Delroy Lindo in anything and I think he plays his role very well. I hope they give the show a chance to develop.



> I think it was NBC who gave up on Southland. What a mistake.


Understatement. That was a stupid blunder. That show was good from the get-go. Think anyone from NBC even watched an episode?



> I stopped watching "Harry's Law" after 3 episodes also. Liked some of the writing, but the political tone from the bench started nauseating me.


Got kinda ridiculous rather quickly, didn't it? I really expected more from it.

Rich


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I liked it as well. They really do seem to be cutting down on the cast though. If they get rid of Michael Cudlitz, I will be disappointed. They already got rid of the actor who plays Nate. They pretty much stopped showing the Sgt or Lt who was in charge of Sam and Nate. Remember when it started, he was having an affair with a TV reporter and having daughter issues. Now he gets 5 minute parts. They got rid of all of Lydia's partners until the new gal - who is really good.

I don't like Dewie - or however you spell his name. But I did enjoy his caring about the crack whore.

So, hopefully they don't get rid of any more cast! This is a really good show.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, I'd hate to see Cudlitz go. But they definitely could reduce his part next year. They've dumped Kevin Alejandro, Tom Everett Scott, and Patrick Fischler, and cut back on Michael McGrady's part.

The core acting is likely to be Ben McKenzie (Officer Ben Sherman) whose appeal was obvious in "The O.C." paired with Shawn Hatosy (now _Officer_ Sammy Bryant) making a real odd couple on the street and Regina King (Detective Lydia Adams) and Jenny Gago (Detective Josie Ochoa) doing investigations, which is unusually interesting as two middle-aged women, particularly now that they've brought in the cougar-son thing. I'm wondering about the future for Arija Bareikis (Officer Chickie Brown) and C. Thomas Howell (Officer Dewey Dudek).

An article in _Variety_ Sunday indicates it is likely the show will be renewed. Ratings aren't bad for a cable channel, the show would syndicate well, and its a critical success.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yup, NBC bailed on Southland. It was too dark and gritty for their 8pm timeslot (remember, Leno occupied their 9pm slot 5 nights per week at the time).

Finale was great (as was the season). Optimistic on its return :up:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Probably my favorite show. Love it.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just watched it on my season purchase through Amazon VOD... I still love this show and will continue to purchase seasons as long as they make them


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have to note that while I like this show, it apparently is my wife's favorite of the Winter season.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone else watching the new season?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Absolutely, one of my favorites.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone else watching the new season?


Sure, too good to miss.

Rich


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely. NBC made a huge mistake dropping this for Leno. I wait for this every year now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone else watching the new season?


Sure, we wouldn't miss it.

With that said, this year's ratings are down slightly from last year. The two showings Wednesday totaled 0.8 million demo and 1.3 million 50+. Those are certainly adequate numbers compared to NBC's ratings, but whether its enough for another season on TNT will remain to be seen.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Give it a week or two. There's probably lots of folks that haven't tumbled to it being on again.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Love this show


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have to admit I am slightly bored by the 2 episodes that have aired. I usually love this show. But it is still worth my time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I have to admit I am slightly bored by the 2 episodes that have aired. I usually love this show. But it is still worth my time.


Oops, time to unsubscribe to this thread.

Rich


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

crap i was wondering about this show the other day...must have been deleted from my series manager


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The ending scene in lasts night's episode was one of the most moving, touching television scenes ever (in my opinion). I was totally crying.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Supramom2000 said:


> The ending scene in lasts night's episode was one of the most moving, touching television scenes ever (in my opinion). I was totally crying.


I agree. Great show.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I wonder what John said to his Dad. This show gets better and better with each new week.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Spoiler



Holy **** Batman! :eek2: Thats all I have to say about tonights episode. Wow.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy **** Batman! :eek2: Thats all I have to say about tonights episode. Wow.


You got that right. Wow.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy **** Batman! :eek2: Thats all I have to say about tonights episode. Wow.





mrro82 said:


> You got that right. Wow.


This show has some of the best actors in Hollywood, this past episode was incredible TV at it's best, next weeks season finally should be epic.

By far the best Police drama ever on TV IMO


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I think The Shield was better but this probably comes in second. I actually kind of got that Shield feeling with Southland with the thing Sherman orchestrated last week.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I think The Shield was better but this probably comes in second. I actually kind of got that Shield feeling with Southland with the thing Sherman orchestrated last week.


Yes, the Shield was an AWESOME show, one of my all time favorites. But had a much different feel to it then Southland. IMO


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow another intense episode tonight. I do feel the the last two episodes were a bit rushed though, it would have been nice to have maybe one more to wrap it up. I hope this isn't the last season.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Again, wowee. There's gotta be a next season the way this one ended.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

We may think there should be a next season, but it hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

trh said:


> We may think there should be a next season, but it hasn't been announced yet.


I know and I'm sure it'll bug me until next year when the new season should start.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I won't hold my breath for a pickup based on this Deadline Hollywood story:


> Three of its four main actors, Ben McKenzie, Regina King and Shawn Hatosy, all booked pilots....


But the season finale would make an ok ending for the show.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TNT made the announcement today:


> TNT has made the difficult decision not to renew Southland for another season. We are enormously proud of Southland, which stands as one of the best police dramas ever made. Executive producers John Wells, Chris Chulack and Jonathan Lisco, along with creator Ann Biderman and our partners at Warner Bros. Television, have given us five seasons of powerful, unforgettable storytelling, for which we are deeply grateful. We also want to thank the amazing cast for their impassioned, no-holds-barred performances, and the production team for their tenacity shooting on the streets of real-world Los Angeles. We wish everyone associated with Southland the very best.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> TNT made the announcement today:


I truly hate this news, this stinks... Please NetFlix pick this series up and show it un-edited like it was intended.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't like it either. But I'd rather it end on an up swing then a down.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

What bugs me is I thought of _Southland _as a sort of a special show, and by that I mean there really was nothing quite like it. Sure, it was derivative of _Cops_, but if you are going to take _Cops _and script it, who could have ever done this better? I felt like _Southland _stretched the envelope quite a bit in a medium that is severely derivative, which is something TV needs a lot more of, rather than less of.

And really, there _was _nothing quite like it. If you think of the procedurals that seem to be the most realistic, _Homicide_, _Prime Suspect_, and _Detroit 187 _are the ones that come to mind, but even though all of those were really great cop shows, they did not have mass appeal enough to get decent ratings and survive, and none of them were as far out there as _Southland _was, which sort of puts it in a league of its own, even if it might not have been anyone's favorite show. About the only other show that could possibly fit in that league would be _The Shield_.

So, RIP, _Southland_, you will be missed.

The only positive here is that it was so dramatic that it was hard to watch; identifying with what these characters went through was never easy.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well that sucks a fat one. They say "We are enormously proud of Southland, which stands as one of the best police dramas ever made" yet they cancel it anyway. That makes no sense whatsoever. Netflix picking it up would be nice but I'm not holding my breath. Maybe someone else will. TNT picked it up after NBC dropped so it so who knows.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

In my top 5 shows. Sucks.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Rats. Probably my favorite current show. D*'s Audience would be a nice home for it ...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

This sucks. They should come back and do a two hour final wrap up.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a buddy who worked as a location scout on the show. As far as he knows right now it is not going to be shopped around, so I'm sad to say that it looks like that was the end.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was glad


Spoiler



the writers killed off the partner because so many shows refuse to kill regular characters. That episode was amazing television.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I was glad the writers killed off the partner because so many shows refuse to kill regular characters. That episode was amazing television.


The hole series was amazing television. IMO

One of my all time Favorite Police shows


----------

